# get a letter from your doc before your medical?



## ComplexR3TRO (14 Apr 2011)

i had back issues in 2008, went to a chiropractor for 3-4 visits i then said this cant be the only way and so then i went to a sports injury doctor he told me my spine is fine, it was just weak muscles.

its been awhile now since I've had pain I've resolved my problem on own without any treatments just by living healthier, stretching, being more active etc..

I was told from a friend that when i go in for my medical they will give me something to take to my doctor in regards to my back. My question is, where can i get this letter before going to my medical, this way i don't have to wait for anything, just so i don't waste any time

Thank you.


----------



## medicineman (14 Apr 2011)

There are one of two ways to go with this - if it's been greater than one or two years, you likely won't need a note...you yourself said you're not having any problems now.  You could also just go see your doctor and have them write a quick blurb about what the problem was, how long it's been since you were treated, what disability resulted (time off work, etc) and what the odds of recurrence/disability are.  The notes either way will likely cost you money in most provinces, as letters for employment aren't covered under most health insurance plans anymore.  If I were doing your medical, based on what you've said, I'd not be too concerned...if you told me you'd fractured your back or were seeing chiro/physio regualarly for sometime, well that would be another story.  One time history of mechanical back pain, I wouldn't get wrapped around the axle about it.

MM


----------



## ComplexR3TRO (14 Apr 2011)

Thank you  ;D


----------



## medicineman (14 Apr 2011)

No probs.

MM


----------

